# Huge Images



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

click here 

http://www.davezdiecast.com/cgi-bin/image/templates/r2dukesxtraction.jpg

http://www.davezdiecast.com/cgi-bin/image/templates/r2bowtiebrigadetjets.jpg

http://www.davezdiecast.com/cgi-bin/image/templates/r2moparmaniaxtraction.jpg

open the new window to full screen to see the images at their best. The images come up even bigger at the actual site but may be too big depending on your browser settings. I had to use to scroll bars extensively!


dw


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCHWEEET! I can't find pics of the track sets... did you see them there too?

And did to you notice there are 2 sets of FLAMETHROWERS listed?!? (edit: okay, I think that needs its own thread)

WOOOOHOOOOOOOO.... lots and lots of neat stuff...

--rick


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

The claim of "Track gripping performance" is pretty funny....... :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Manning said:


> The claim of "Track gripping performance" is pretty funny....... :freak:


As a magnet fan, I find the only time pancake cars produce meaninful grip is when stationary!

Mind you I have raced in four car, one minute races and they were fun...


dw


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I also notice the Dukes release is a 12 car set. I know they said their doing a muddy/raced car and clean. thats 4. is it going to be 3 of each car per case? or are they going to fill the case out with something different. Guess we'll just have to wait to see................I would die if they did a Boss Hog Caddy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Maybe these are just pre-production shots...
(Tuff Ones rear tires all the way around?)
I am sure it will be all straightened out by release time...
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

The police car looks like chevy impala? they never get it right for dukes of hazzard police. Why can't they use plymouth fury, or use tyco ultimate police car its almost identical to fury and monaco (sp?) . I will still buy them no matter what. I am still a diehard DOH fan  

Hey Montoya1, thanks for the larger pictures!

Wes


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey all, hopefully by "rigid chassis" they mean it will be made out of the same material that Dash Motorsports Speed Racer cars came on. The new chassis under the Speed Racer cars say auto world on them and look to me to be made of different plastic, and it feels stiffer, which is cool because I think much of the problem with x-tractions were warped chassis. Anybody else notice the different plastic on the Speed Racers chassis? I am bummed the sets will have guardrails, if they did a tuff ones set they would have to put a disclaimer on it where they say "slides through turns with realistic drift action" they would have to add "inside lane only".


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not really! It could say scrapes the paint off on the gurad rails with a realistic drift action just like Darlington  Every car should have a guard rail stripe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> Not really! It could say scrapes the paint off on the gurad rails with a realistic drift action just like Darlington  Every car should have a guard rail stripe


Good one Roger. Or you could take a sheet of fine sand paper and apply to those plastic retaining walls, paint it white and the watch the reaction as the bodies get sanded down bit by bit..... Might have to give that a try on my layout. I get an inside lane...... :devil: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> I've never heard of anyone boiling TJet/AFX chassis and I'd shy away from doing so because the metals rivited to the chassis expand at a different rate than the chassis itself and would probably do more harm than good.


 Dunno if you follow the Yahoo HO World board/list, but this very topic has been hot for the past week. RT HO Racing Products actually makes a Tjet "boiling fixture", for whatever that's worth... These are the links he provides, but I can't see what's at them from work here, as our server blocks AOL sites...

http://members.aol.com/RtHoRacing/RT-400.JPG

http://members.aol.com/RtHoRacing/index.html

I didn't join or follow the discussion at all, as it seemed like Fray-type racers debating how to wring the last nth of a second out of a Tjet, and i'm basically just a basement bomber...

--rick

edit: Now I'm home and checking out what this thing actually is... yeesh. These guys are hardcore. And about the rivets... on another board I check, recently they pointed out that in the doll house building hobby, there are eyelet rivets used for wiring electrical lights and such into doll houses that are just about exactly the same as the open rivets used in Tjet electrical systems.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow...*

Interesting device..
But what keeps the axle holes from becoming out of true when the thing heats up? If it "pulls" the twisted chassis straight it would put pressure on the axle holes possibly forcing them out of round...
(Photo from RTHO)
http://members.aol.com/RtHoRacing/


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

The picture shows a whole chassis, arm and all. I can't imagine it being good to boil the whole thing. This is really over the top. Why not use it to determine if the chassis is straight to start with and just use your straightest one? It looks like the Fray guys put enough money into it to just pick out their best chassis rather than boil one that is out of line.

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chassis is boiled bare. The guys do this to not only straighten them, but harden and dye them. This method improves the slimline chassis to a great degree. Wish I had 40.00. heh! The machine work that goes into this tool is certainly worth the moneys in my book.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> I think you have to have your TJet fitted with orthodontic braces to maintain the alignment. It'll have to wear the braces for several years, or until your bank account runs dry. During that time lint and track debris will collect on the braces and its motor will run with a slight lisp. Other TJets will probably make fun of it. However, when the braces come off it'll have the straightest axle holes at the race and will be the envy of everyone, casting off the social stigma and trauma suffered during the brace wearing years. Payment plans are available.


roflmao :lol: 

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

T-jetjim said:


> The picture shows a whole chassis, arm and all. I can't imagine it being good to boil the whole thing. This is really over the top. Why not use it to determine if the chassis is straight to start with and just use your straightest one? It looks like the Fray guys put enough money into it to just pick out their best chassis rather than boil one that is out of line.
> 
> Jim



Why not boil the whole thing?

I clean the cars I race with hot water after lapping the gears with toothpaste, and break my brushes in by running the chassis immersed in a burnishing solution or a mild soap and water solution for 3 minutes at half power 10 volts.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Remember what the CHEM E's said about this a few years ago?

Something about boiling out certain polymers that may temporarily harden them but make them brittle in the long run....


I can't remember everything


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> SCHWEEET! I can't find pics of the track sets... did you see them there too?
> 
> And did to you notice there are 2 sets of FLAMETHROWERS listed?!? (edit: okay, I think that needs its own thread)
> 
> ...


Motorcitytoyz has these pics up on their Site. The Flamethrowers got my interest as well... Plus the new paint schemes are pretty nice as well. There is also a listing on Motorcitytoyz for the Dukes R2.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Come on now... Please?*



AfxToo said:


> I think you have to have your TJet fitted with orthodontic braces to maintain the alignment. It'll have to wear the braces for several years, or until your bank account runs dry. During that time lint and track debris will collect on the braces and its motor will run with a slight lisp. Other TJets will probably make fun of it. However, when the braces come off it'll have the straightest axle holes at the race and will be the envy of everyone, casting off the social stigma and trauma suffered during the brace wearing years. Payment plans are available.


Don't make fun of these hardcore guys that sink big money into racing small cars...  

Find something to sell them... :devil: 

Scott


----------

